# Kali



## evader (Nov 22, 2010)

Few shots I took today of Kali who is now 3 1/2 months old.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Fabulous photos!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

awww stunning photos, how is she getting on.


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

Your photos are amazing! Did you do them in a studio or at home? She is gorgeous


----------



## evader (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks.
Kali is doing great. She is completely house/crate trained now...the biting/nipping issue we were having seems to pretty much be over.
Only real complaint is she always wakes up and needs to be let out of her crate to go outside at around 5:30am (about 1/2 hour before my alarm is set to go off in the morning)...and she eats everything she finds laying around...I mean everything. Her favourite thing to do is pull the toilet paper off the roll. The other day she came down the stairs dragging the toilet paper in her mouth while the other end was still on the roll in the bathroom...lol. It's hard enough to get my 6 and 3 year old kids to remember to flush and wash their hands every time they go to the bathroom...now I have to keep reminding them to close the bathroom door too...lol

Strangeland86 - pictures where done in my make shift studio at home in the living room

Feel bad for her right now though...took her to the Vet on Wednesday and everything checked out alright. Then Friday night see seemed to get an ear infection in one of her ears and it has been bothering her a lot all weekend. I am taking her back to the Vet this afternoon so they can check it out.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol my lot love tolet paper too lol.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She gets lovlier, she s a beauty x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

She is beautiful and puts me in mind of Kensal's Delta whith her colour and markings. Lovely photos, great one of her yawning.


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

Flo likes ripping things up into tiny bits lol toilet roll, food wrappers, receipts and has recently started doing it with the post when it comes thru the letterbox lol.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

she has the most perfect curls!!!!


----------



## thedell (Jan 17, 2011)

evader said:


> Few shots I took today of Kali who is now 3 1/2 months old.


fab dog great colour what colour do you call that, we are picking up a apricot one in march.


----------

